# upgrading my cpu/ Processor



## kylr23 (Jul 11, 2011)

right now I have a intel core 2 duo processor and my mother board is Intel Corporation D945GCF (LGA 775).

Now I want to update it but failed to find what its compatible to. any help?


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Jul 11, 2011)

If you already have a Core 2 Duo in a 945-based board, chances are that you aren't going to be getting anything much better in there without replacing your motherboard; the i945 chipset only supports some early Core 2 Duo processors.

You need to be more specific regarding your current hardware for us to be able to help you; what is your current processor model, and what is the brand of your computer?


----------



## kylr23 (Jul 12, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> If you already have a Core 2 Duo in a 945-based board, chances are that you aren't going to be getting anything much better in there without replacing your motherboard; the i945 chipset only supports some early Core 2 Duo processors.
> 
> You need to be more specific regarding your current hardware for us to be able to help you; what is your current processor model, and what is the brand of your computer?


 

Ill give you the specs of it I dont know the exact model.
Cores	2
Threads	2
Name	Intel Core 2 Duo E6320
Code Name	Conroe
Package	Socket 775 LGA
Technology	65nm
Specification	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6320 @ 1.86GHz
Family	6
Extended Family	6
Model	F
Extended Model	F
Stepping	6
Revision	B2
Instructions	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, Intel 64
Virtualization	Supported, Enabled
Hyperthreading	Not supported
Bus Speed	266.0 MHz
Rated Bus Speed	1064.1 MHz
Stock Core Speed	1866 MHz
Stock Bus Speed	266 MHz

as for the pc its a gateway with not allot of harddrive space because the origional is busted. I want to get a new one for the same retail price I got my pc ($1000) how ever I doupt Ill even save half that


----------



## Tissemand (Jul 12, 2011)

You could build a pretty nice computer for $500-$1000. I would just wait until you have enough money instead of trying to replace the processor (since there are more bottlenecks than that).


----------



## Atreides (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree that upgrading at this point would be moot, replacing the  motherboard would mean exchanging most of the parts inside of the comp.  You can build a decent rig for about 700$ with parts from newegg or  amazon without paying for peripherals and such, GL.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Jul 12, 2011)

You did give us the exact model; E6320. While it certainly isn't top-of-the-line any more (nor has it ever been), your processor still is more than reasonably fast; it is considerably faster than the CPU in my laptop, which I've always found to be sufficient even for playing newer games. I would bet that doing something like re-installing Windows or upgrading your RAM would supply you with a decent performance upgrade.


----------

